# Swedish/English/Italian: storkok



## LaTartaruga

Hi!

I wonder there's a word for when you cook a lot of food, so it will last for a long time. I can only come up with the swedish word 'storkok' (big cook).
Hope I've explained myself.


----------



## Wynn Mathieson

Well, in English if you were preparing a lot of food (say, to fill the freezer) you could "do a big cook" -- just as you could, for example, "do a big wash", were you aiming to get a lot of laundry done, or "do a big shop" if you wanted to stock up the larder...

Wynn


----------



## platoelio

Hi Latartaruga!

I don't know if there is a similar expression (so short and effective) in Italian, or, at least, nothing comes up to my mind right now. 
I assume you might say something like:
_Ho cucinato per tutta la settimana!
_but it depends on the context!

Ciao!


----------



## Hakro

On the other hand, _storkok_ means also "heron yoke", in Italian possibly "giogo di cicogna".


----------



## platoelio

Hakro said:


> On the other hand, _storkok_ means also "heron yoke", in Italian possibly "giogo di cicogna".




What do you mean by "heron yoke" / "giogo di cicogna"?? I mean: I know what is a "yoke" (giogo) and a "heron" (cicogna)... but what is a "heron yoke" / "giogo di cicogna"??

I'm very curious!

Ciao!


----------



## Hakro

If you divide the word storkok "stork-ok" instead of "stor-kok" you get "heron yoke" / "giogo di cicogna" (stork = heron / cicogna, ok = yoke / giogo). 

What is a heron yoke? Well, if you use herons to pull your wagon you'll need heron yokes.


----------



## platoelio

Hakro said:


> What is a heron yoke? Well, if you use herons to pull your wagon you'll need heron yokes.


 

Thank you, Hakro!
Hope I'll never need one!


----------

